# Hedemore chickens



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I've been looking at hedemore hens. Does anyone have experience with these sweedish snow birds? Claims of laying into the 0 degree zone and free ranging well past that is alluring to a guy like me who most likely will always live in the snow.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

A friend of mine has them. They do great in our climate. Keep laying throughout the winter. Expensive though and not likely to be able to find a different blood line. Greenfire are the only ones who've imported so even if you get from different breeders they're going to be related to sons degree.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have found that greenfire are the only ones. Sadly jenny at greenfire is unwilling to send eggs to hatch... She only want to sell birds of that breed right now. 
I did find someone who is willing to sell me eggs.. Just gotta wait my turn


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

They definitely don't sell eggs. I'm looking to import Lavender Wyandottes from them this spring. At $99 per chick plus import fees I am still on the fence. My friend who has the Hedemora is selling all of her flocks due to divorce. She imported over $2000 worth of birds from Greenfire last year. That's who I got my splash Isbars from, her last two chicks of that breed. Turns out they're both roosters. Now I have to bring those in from down south too. Rare breeds are hard to work with. I guess that's why they're rare!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

My birds have been good, mixed flock of mix breeds I'm sure. I'm just ready to make the next step and try my hand at building a pure breed flock of truly heritage breed birds. 
These hedemora birds are ideal for what I want. And for the right price I can get greenfire line eggs. I just need to wait for my incubator to empty out and I will hive it a try


----------

